# HB511 Ifor Williams Trailer Advice Needed



## StarcatcherWilliam (2 September 2011)

I am looking to buy an Ifor Williams HB511 and am unsure about what accessories I actually need.  I have heard a lot about sliding windows - are these necessary?  Are they required to keep your horse cool when travelling?  Should you even have them open whilst moving?! I have no idea and I'd really like people's opinions... any info gratefully received!


----------



## Theresa_F (2 September 2011)

I am about to put sliding windows into my Bateson (I tried the 511, but personally preferred the Bateson).  On occasion on very hot days, my horses do get sweaty - they are large hairy types.   I will leave them open whilst travelling as they are designed to be left open to increase air flow.

Some people like to have the tack pack.  My trailer has two saddle holders at the front and I have to say that I do find them very handy when taking a lot of other stuff in the landy, to have this extra room.


----------



## StarcatcherWilliam (2 September 2011)

Hi, thanks for your reply.  What did you not like about the HB511?  This will be the first trailer I have ever owned and I know nothing about them, so any advice is useful.  I must admit I am dreading doing the actual towing bit, no doubt I will have to practise my reversing lots (not sure I'll ever get the hang of it...!).


----------



## StarcatcherWilliam (2 September 2011)

I've just been looking at the Bateson ones - do they not make one suitable for 17hh+ horses?  Mine is 17.1 with high set neck, so she will need a big box!


----------



## CeeBee (2 September 2011)

I was after an Ifor 510/11 but instead bought a Wessex Olympian. It is the same size as the Ifor if not slightly bigger but much more luxurious inside as sides have lovely padding. Very pleased with it and Harvey has loads of room


----------



## Luci07 (2 September 2011)

The Bateson is upto 17 hands. Having said that my boy is just over and fits fine! 

Question - a friend is looking at buying a trailer. I told her to steer clear of the 511 and go for a second hand 510 (her horse is 17.1 wb) due to the poor press they have had on here. Ifor told here that they have sorted out the issues and apparently the 511 is a lot bigger than the 510 - is that true?!


----------



## Jnhuk (3 September 2011)

I just borrowed a friends 511 recently when another friend had borrowed my lorry to go to ALW RC champs. I would suggest you look at accessories like a tack pack or saddle rack as I had a Bateson Deauville (and Equi-trek) previously and missed not being able to store my saddles in the trailer. You  will want ventilation but not sure what comes as standard.

The 511 seems a lot bigger than the 510 inside. The only things I didn't like about the 511 were the lack of appropriate tie up ring for a haynet in front of the horses and stupidly that I got locked inside the thing when both ramps were up and couldn't open the jockey door - I later discovered there is a knack of opening it from the inside!

I liked the Bateson Deauville which took my 17.1 ID horse fine and it a lighter trailer than the Ifor Williams so if your towing weight is a concern that may be worth looking at. I needed at times to have two large horses in which is why in the end I sold mine and got an equitrek until my 4x4 died.

If worried about room in any of the trailers consider a full width breast bar unless you need to travel two.

Hope this helps


----------



## piebaldsparkle (3 September 2011)

Don't bother with the tack box that is fixed to the jockey door, it is too small for most dressage saddles to fit in and as has no door to keep saddle safe when unattended you have to lock the jockey door (as then opening is fixed in the nose of the trailer), thus quick/easier/safer to just put them in the back of your towing vehicle.

My friend had to put more tie rings in the front as they are lacking (as already mentioned).

Windows are good for airflow on hot days.


----------



## millimoo (4 September 2011)

They've just relaunched the 'new and improved' Ifor 511.... I assume to disassociate it from earlier models, and hopefully to add more tie rings etc.
Don't you have a brochure, I'm sure if you have the list of optional extras in front of you it may help you decide.
One thing I would want is the head stall to separate two horses at the front.


----------



## scribble (4 September 2011)

I have a new (this year) 506 and as far as i know the sliding windows now come as standard but just ask the supplier.  I have travelled mine with them open on hot days and it wasd fine.  They also lock.  I did also look at the tack pack at burghley and they look good and big.  I find it towes very well and stable.  The bad press on here was about some issues with the first models but these have all been ironed out now.  I use mine at least once a week and it still looks like new.  WIth regards to the haynet i just tie it to the metal bar going across the front and it works great. I am a slim lady and can hitch up and reverse it and go out on my own.  very easy and nice to use.


----------



## kal40 (5 September 2011)

My sister has just got a 511 and it is lovely and big but I had a real problem getting out of the jockey door (twice).  I got stuck and had to ask a passerby to let me out.  Interesting to hear there is a knack of opening it from the inside.  

What, pray tell, is the knack?


----------



## Theresa_F (5 September 2011)

I hired both before I bought.  I went for the Bateson as it was easier to move on the ground, a lighter trailer by some 140 k, and the horses seemed to prefer the ride it gave.  It felt very stable and nicer to tow.

I have a 15 hands gypsy cob and a 17 hands Clydesdale and they fit in comfortably.

The saddle rack at the front is very useful and the trailer is well made.

The Batesons also do not seem as attractive to people who like to acquire them without paying for them as the Ivors are.

I have also in the past had a Bateson Derby which was a great little trailer.  Bateson are excellent if you need any spares, send them out the next day and are very helpful if you have to call them.


----------



## Switchthehorse (8 September 2011)

I have had an HB511 on long term loan for nearly a year now and LOVE it.  I have a 17.2 IDxWB and often take her plus a friends 18hh plus WB in it and there is loads of room and they travel really well with it.

In terms of extras I am saving up to buy my own and i would defo buy the tack pack to save the hassle of filling the boot, and the sliding windows are another must I always travel with them slightly open unless its freezing.  Not sure if the big window on the front is an extra but that is really handy to keep an 'eye' on the nags when you are towing them.

I am a complete wimp and have no probs at all hitching and unhitching on my own.

Also never had a problem with opening the jockey door from the inside??

And finally had no probs with haynets - either hang from the bar at the front as per poster above or from the tie rings at the sides. Either seem to work.

If i had one negative it would be the 'carpet/matting' on the ramps, really hard to sweep hay/poo off!

So personally highly recommend them and just waiting to win the lottery to buy one


----------



## Switchthehorse (8 September 2011)

Luci07 said:



			The Bateson is upto 17 hands. Having said that my boy is just over and fits fine! 

Question - a friend is looking at buying a trailer. I told her to steer clear of the 511 and go for a second hand 510 (her horse is 17.1 wb) due to the poor press they have had on here. Ifor told here that they have sorted out the issues and apparently the 511 is a lot bigger than the 510 - is that true?!
		
Click to expand...

Sorry meant to add - yes the 511 is heaps bigger than the 510 I have had both - they did have probs with mould with the 511 initially but have sorted it out now!


----------



## LMuirEDT (8 September 2011)

Ive got a 511 (2008) and love it!  Yes they had issues when they first came out but I believe its all sorted now.  I take mine for annual servicing with an IW dealer and the first few times they sorted recall issues which I wasnt even aware of.  

SOmeone at my yard has the rollable tack pack and she says theyre not worth the money.  Too bulky and dont hold enough stuff.


----------



## Angelbones (9 September 2011)

kal40 said:



			My sister has just got a 511 and it is lovely and big but I had a real problem getting out of the jockey door (twice).  I got stuck and had to ask a passerby to let me out.  Interesting to hear there is a knack of opening it from the inside.  

What, pray tell, is the knack?
		
Click to expand...

There has been a problem with the locks on these trailers since day one - if you complain to the place you bought it from they should order a new lock for you. The knack is to twist the latch as far as you can to open it, then give it a good kick on the vertical metal bar that runs down the height of the door! Other than that I haven't found a way (and I'm on the second lock).


----------

